# 2002 Polar Kraft 165 SC "RESURRECTION"



## Skipjack (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey everyone i'm going to post the rebuild of a boat i've been working on over the past year. It's almost done but I will post pics here and there so it will seem like real time. More suspense that way  Hope the pics help someone as i've gained lost of info from this site so glad to contribute. 

I bought the boat in Nov 2015 from a guy that got it from a widow, it sat out uncovered for most of its life with little use. The motor has i'm guessing maybe 3-4 tanks of gas thru it, basically brand new and the hull is solid as a rock and all welded. All metal and poly board zero wood to deal with (YES). These era Polar Krafts are amazingly well made. I have been rehabbing and modifying boats with my dad and by myself for a number of years. It all started with a old 16ft Starcraft fish-n-ski "hull" dad picked up in the early 90's. Mom was real impressed when he brought it home a basicaly bare hull and trailer. Fast forward about 6 months and we were fishing and skiing with a "new" boat built the way he wanted! These always cost more to fix up right, take more time and I should know better now but I don't! Over the years I have learned a couple things on boats and now I only use the best components, parts ect. Too many man hours to cheap out on the small stuff. I always end up selling these so I do it right the first time and be done with it feeling good that i'm not hosing someone. Lots of junk out there especially down here in the South and when i'm done with them usually the first guy that sees it buys it. 

So here we go transforming this POS into a better than new boat!





The day I got it... Like I said sat outside

What a beauty!





A close up of the carpet and other junk. The seat bases are coming out and I will replace them with pedestals as the waste too much space and are junk IMO. 





This gives you a good idea of what i'm up against





Up next is demo time!!


----------



## badbill (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats great platform to start with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 31, 2016)

Congratulations! Iam looking forward the rebuilding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Jan 2, 2017)

It's demo time! The carpet was so deteriorated that it just pulled apart. The Alabama summers really took it's toll on the carpet!





Time to make a mess





Got the rod locker out





Pulled out the stupid seat bases, they won't be used again.





The dreaded foam is exposed in the rear!. Don't worry it's not water logged I checked 





Thats all for now guys!


----------



## Skipjack (Jan 8, 2017)

More work...

Getting the console out was quite the task. Not much room to work and a couple hidden screws drove me crazy!





With all the big stuff out of the way time to pull up the carpet. It pulled up off of the aluminum floor really easy. Thank god this boat doesn't have any wood!!!





The carpet was wrapped around the edges so I had to pull the entire floor out to get it off. I was planning on gutting the boat anyway so one more job done.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jan 8, 2017)

Good work. It is a lot of work but it will be worth it in the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Jan 16, 2017)

The carpet peeled off the floor like a big sticker! All the carpet is out and time to lay out the floor and figure out where to position the seat pedestal bases. 

Got the floor laid out and holes cut for the seat pedestal bases I will be installing.





Carpet laid out and getting ready to glue it down! I went with 20oz grey carpet, big upgrade from the OEM that was probably 14-16oz.





Bases cut out and I added some center closed cell foam to make the floor more rigid. Underneath it is a channel that will let water flow thru so nothing gets pooled up. Surprisingly the foam was completely dry despite the boat sitting outside for some time. 





Like I said before this boat it rock solid, the welds are perfect underneath the carpet and decking and way overbuilt!


----------



## gatorglenn (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm really surprised that phone isn't saturated. Being as there's actually no channel for the water to flow out to the back of the boat. I would pull up a section in the back just to see if the bottom of the foam is not saturated. But personally I would take a center section out all the way up. I do like the aluminum floor though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Jan 20, 2017)

I checked all the foam and it's all good. I think what saved the foam is the aluminum floor acting like a shield and most likely the plug was out and the boat was bow up letting the water drain right out and not pool up. Under the foam in the center is a channel for the water to drain. I really think because it has no wood that it dried out fast and the foam never had a chance to absorb water.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jan 21, 2017)

More then likely the channel at the bottom saved it. Where the foam gets in trouble is at the bottom of the hull, where the foam is tight to the hull. Wood or metal on top won't affect it. Yes front high, plug out and a escape route all it needs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Jan 29, 2017)

Got the bases located and drilled out for the seats.
front




rear





Now time to get it ready for carpet!





All the little pieces layed out and prepped. The black parts are poly board and the carpet was glued on and stapled on the back.


----------



## Skipjack (Mar 10, 2017)

Got the floor carpeted, took a while to get it centered and looking good. 





Sides all done and good so far.





Floor laid down. I used scotch tape to locate the ribs so I know where to screw it down (fancy I know). 





Spring is around the corner and I need to get this project in gear!


----------



## Skipjack (Mar 30, 2017)

Installing the bases 






More carpet work!






Ready to Install the newly painted hatch and screw down the top bow deck






Are we done yet???


----------



## Skipjack (Apr 10, 2017)

Had some more time to work on it this weekend. Got all the big stuff carpeted, not hard work but time consuming and tedious putsy work. I like to do a good job so it takes me twice as long as it should but looks professional when its done. Then my OCD kicked in so I tore apart the control box due to the rubber grommet not fitting in correctly. That was a big mistake, i've torn them apart and knew it was not a good idea the whole time... But 2 hrs later its all back together and ready to go.


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 5, 2017)

More work... Slowly but surely it's getting done. 

Since the boat didn't have any interior light or a radio (every boat should have the bare necessities  ) I decided now was the time to pop in a couple speakers and some LED lights. 

Got the location laid out on the rod locker for the speaker and the jig saw ready to cut. 





Presto it fits! 





Next up was the LED light location. This seems easy but location matters as you really do not want direct lighting but rather indirect while navigating or fishing at night. It's at the front side of the locker so it will shine towards the bow and is 2 ft forward of the helm.









Presto it fits I'm on a roll!





All carpeted and looking good!





Thats all for now but more coming soon.


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 7, 2017)

The gauge panel and other bits were badly faded carbon fiber print so I decided to wrap them in 3M "carbon fiber" to make it look like what it originally had.

Before





After 





Pretty easy and just needed a hair dryer to stretch out the vinyl and get it to look right.

Next up - Outboard removal for the "Tuff Coat" application on the gunwale caps...


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 7, 2017)

Really want to see the tuff coat. Tell all , likes and dislikes thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is the Tuff Coat process and why I choose it. I've done a couple boats with this product and have outstanding results. If you follow the directions to the letter and don't cheap out or cut corners it's a fantastic coating. It applies easy with a texture sprayer that you would use for drywall. You can roll it or use a brush but spraying is the fastest and best way for uniform application. You use water to clean it up but it dries fast so if you find a spot you have some overspray that cured good luck getting it off. I put it on the high wear areas to create a non slip surface and also to cover up all the imperfections you find on a used boat. The more you apply the rubberier it will get so it's not like the super rock hard bedliner coating. Also you can change the texture with the distance you shoot it and also the air pressure setting. I bought it from Bass Pro but you can find it a most marine supply outlets and they make it in a bunch of colors. Perfect for boats. 

Got it all sanded, and masking off getting ready for the primer.





All primed up ready for application. The Tuff Coat primer is like a rust red so I'll definitely know if I missed a spot!!





Had some nice weather down here in Alabama so it was time to spray it on.I hit the tops of the rails and the inside gunwales from the top to where the carpet starts also did the splash well. Turned out pretty nice, I should of sprayed the whole boat and not messed with the carpet but then again it's not a commercial fishing boat.  





A close-up of what it looks like. You notice it's pretty rough as I shot it from about 30" to get the rough texture. If you shoot it at about 12-18" its smoother and that's what I did on the inside of the gunwales.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok Iam sold, looks awesome! This is what I'll use on the top of my boat thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (Jul 8, 2017)

How does the tuff coat do with the heat? I have a aluminum diamond plate floor, and want something that will stay cool-ish. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't really know how it would do on a floor for heat never tried it. It couldn't be as bad a diamond plate in the summer I'm sure. Plus once you add some fish slime especially big cats diamond plate turns into a slip-n-slide! 

My next project boat (Tracker Guide V16) will have the same Tuff Coat applied to all the decking so i'll know how it does in the Alabama summers...


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 9, 2017)

Now for the super fun stuff... :| The factory gel coat was severely cracked on the console and the clear coat is almost all gone. So yippie for me I get to grind all the cracks to the glass then fill, sand and repeat. I hate fiberglass work. 






This is what happens when you take a nice boat and park it outside uncovered and never take care of it... Remember this is a 2002 model, the original owner passed away and his widow let it basically sit in the back yard for about 10 years until some guy decided he wanted to resurrect it  





Sanded down to review the cracks


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow that's bad but can be saved. Glad you rescued this one[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jul 9, 2017)

Skip - is that console fiberglass or plastic ??

I just performed the same procedure today with the plastic
part that goes around the steering column and ignition switch in my old van.
being that it is most likely HDPE, not too much will stick to it except
more molten HDPE ..... I sanded down the back side with 40 grit dry paper
and applied a fiberglass bandage over the crack with epoxy.
I have done this before with fair results. to buy a new one is out of the question.
to get one out of the junkyard is taking a chance (and waste of time) that it too will crack.

so my suggestion would be to very thoroughly clean the underside and sand the cracked area
with 40 grit and use epoxy (not polyester resin) and patch it from the underside.
if you are good with a soldering iron, you could melt the show side crack closed and
sand it down smooth, prime with Krylon plastic primer and repaint it.... it may last 2-5 years.
a lot longer if the boat is covered most of the time.

GOOD LUCK !!!

.


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnny - It's glass. The gelcoat was pretty thick so I think that's why it cracked all over, it's about twice the thickness as it should be.


----------



## Skipjack (Jul 14, 2017)

Got some time to work on the counsel again, took out the Dremel and ground out all the cracks to the glass so I can fix it and make it look nice again. :lol: 





Here is another angle. 





This is probably the most hated procedure to do for me next to electrical wiring (my other arch nemisis). I can do it but only unless i'm forced to, since I don't have any bro's in the auto body business down here I get to do it myself!


----------



## Skipjack (Aug 25, 2017)

Got some serious time to work on the boat today. I was so busy I only got a couple pics and wanted to get as much little stuff done as possible - I was on a roll!. 

As with anything I touch lately it breaks LOL looks like I get to buy a new pump! The bilge and live well pumps were both broke as pictured so I said "let's just replace everything with brand new stuff".





The list for today was:
Install terminals for the trolling motor at the battery side
Replace pumps
Wire loom pump wiring and power cables at stern - make it look nice!
Label switches
Touch up paint
Wire in master power switch 
Wire in LED light switch
Carpet the LAST piece of the boat
Install chain tether for drain plug
Make sure the radio worked for a prolonged period of time - I need some tunes while working right?

Behold the last thing I needed to carpet on this boat! 





And viola! Its new again and i'm done with carpet thank god.





It took all day but my list is completed. I will get some more pics tomorrow to show off the handy work. Lots of little details and the motor work was not chronicled as its about boats. For fun when I officially call it done (Tomorrow?) I'll list everything I fixed, changed, repaired etc so beginners can see all the work that goes into these projects. This is finally in the home stretch and can't wait to get it out of the garage. :lol:


----------



## gatorglenn (Aug 27, 2017)

[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipjack (Aug 27, 2017)

Well I can now say I'M DONE! =D> 

I finally got all the little things put back together and polished her up today. I was perfect weather for some completion pics so enjoy.

First off here is the new pumps and stern wiring I did a couple days ago. Took way to long to do but it's done right and looks good.





Remember this trashed council? New radio installed as well as some other things. 









New seats, speakers etc. The new seat bases are so much better than the old big stationary units. 





New trolling motor installed





Side beauty shot





The new and improved rod locker! Featuring fully carpeted inside and LED lights! 





Look at all that carpet! I should have known better when I got it.





New guide-ons and some elbow grease on the fenders





Inside look of the Yammy 50 (one of my all time favorite outboards) Yes I detailed the motor - Happy motor is a clean motor. 





Well this one was a good boat to build, I know it had potential and solid bones to work off of. Took way longer than I wanted due to "life" but it's done, I wasn't rushed and took my time. 
Here is the list of things replaced or repaired, keep in mind not everything is listed but it gives you a idea on the scope of the build. 
1. New carpet - bigger job than you think if you want it too look the same or better than factory. Everything has to be removed and dissembled. I went with 20oz premium carpet so it was a upgrade from the 10oz it had new. 
2. New LED lights inside
3. New Radio and speakers
4. New 55lb MinnKota Trolling motor
5. New complete Trolling motor power cable 
6. New trolling motor connectors
7. New Bilge and Livewell pumps
8. New seat pedestal bases, pedestals and seats
9. Refurbished council 
10. Wrapped panels on dash 
11. Added main switch and LED switch
12. Wireloomed stern wiring and installed new connectors.
13. Painted assorted hardware (handles, doors etc)
14. Tuff Coated inner gunwales and top caps
15. New battery
16. Rewired trailer and installed new pigtail
17. New fuel line and connectors
18. Rebuilt carburetors and cleaned air box 
19. Replaced water pump 
20. Serviced lower unit
21. Installed new fuel lines in outboard
22. Replaced oil lines and adjusted oil pump to factory specs.
23. Verified timing and set idle to factory specs.
24. Replaced winch strap
25. Rebuilt wheel bearings
26. Rebuilt and carpeted side guide-ons
27. Greased steering and tilt zerks as well as brackets

I hope this gives someone some inspiration on rebuilding boats as I said before this is a great resource and I'm happy to contribute. 

Last but not least the day I got it.
Before





After





Yes its FOR SALE!!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 27, 2017)

WOW =D> 

That is fantastic work. Your new boat looks great. That list of 27 things looks a lot easier than it really is in real life. Congrats & enjoy.


----------



## Fire1386 (Aug 28, 2017)

That is one beautiful renovation....enjoy it....


----------



## gatorglenn (Aug 28, 2017)

I 2nd LDUBS, It's much more then people thing. If you have done something similar you Iam right. Great job Skipjack [emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

